# Sleek Fursuits?



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey there, I've been curious about something for a loooongggg time now, and I figured if anywhere, it would be here that someone woud know or have an opinion or idea.

I'm a thin sort of person (I got lucky, no haters D: I eat like a cow rolflmao), it's just a part of who I am as well as what I find attractive (at least, in females. Boys are a whole different matter). I motly wear fitted clothing, and really stay away from baggy stuff. Now, I LOOVEE the idea of fursuiting, as dressing up as a beauttiful fur and running around without anyone know who you really are.
Now, here's the problem:

I find most fur suits hideous D:

It mostly have to do with the fact that they are so.. large... and cartoonish. And the flappy furskin under the arms along the ribs and stuff. And I've seen so very few that are more realisticly inclined than cartoon-esque.

NOW, here's where the questions and such come in. Has anyone ever seen/made/thought about a sleek fursuit?

I'm thinking for the body... it could be something like one of the full-body swimsuts covered in short fur? Would that work well?
The head is my biggest concern, though. Is there any decent in-between of a full head and just ears?
Also, has anyone converted regular-sized shoes into paws before? so that they look decent but not awkward to walk in?

Cheers
Silkstone





((Hope nobody beats on my for hating the fursuits I've seen XD))


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

it would be good if the feet had a shoe bottom so easier for outdoor wear so it cant get dirty


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jul 29, 2009)

Are we talking like some under-armor styled skin and how short are you thinking for the fur? half inch or so?


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

Well the length of the fur really isn't that important, but yeah, about 1/2 an inch. I'm more wondering about having the suit close to the skin, rather than flopping about.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

i wish i had a fur suit at school charity and non-uniform days would have been great


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

There should just be a school where the uniform is a fursuit of teh person's choice. But again, I wouldn't want anything big and cartoonish. I'd want something like in Cats.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

id like a sleek fox suit i might go visit my old school when i get a fur suit lol so much fun i would get mauled by all the midgets though lol


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I was refering to the musical Cats anyways. Of course I'd like mine to be an antelope.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

antelope is cool but what about the costs of one of these suits aswell


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Idk I'm no expert. I've never done anything fursuit related excopt look at them.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

i know they can cost up to 700 pounds so a sleek one im going up to the thousands


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

Mostly copypasta from Xeric's question about fursuits.

I guess you're wanting something like this. They're not too uncommon, and I know several fursuiters can make them. Beetlecat has a tutorial on how to make them, but it seems to be down at the moment. The idea is pretty simple though. You just make a duct-tape-dummy of yourself, buy a pattern of a form-fitting outfit (she used the example of a star-trek uniform costume), and then do a bit o' sewing with your fur.


----------



## Solitary Wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Mostly copypasta from Xeric's question about fursuits.
> 
> I guess you're wanting something like this. They're not too uncommon, and I know several fursuiters can make them. Beetlecat has a tutorial on how to make them, but it seems to be down at the moment. The idea is pretty simple though. You just make a duct-tape-dummy of yourself, buy a pattern of a form-fitting outfit (she used the example of a star-trek uniform costume), and then do a bit o' sewing with your fur.




That is by far the best fitting suit I have seen. Kinda sad, though, Him/Her sitting there all alone


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

can you show us a sleek fox or husky or any dog really


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

Ooo.... yes, that pi of the horned suit is more what I'm going for fur sure!
Agghh wish the tut was still up.

Still wondering abut partial masks/heads


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd say Matrices' Beef Jerky is one of the best close-fitting doggy fursuits. I don't believe she takes commissions. It doesn't look as tight as the klipspringer because the fur is thicker and I think she's just thicker than the previous fursuiter. 

I guess you're wanting a head closer in size to your own? I'd recommend Matrices' tutorial on the 'balaclava' technique.
Yup.

If you're interested in making your own, be sure to check out the fursuit community on LJ. They're a great resource and a super-active community.


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

Beef Jerkey definitely has a nice fitting suit, no baggage! Thank you for the link!

I love the idea, good way to set up a hinged jaw. But no, that's not what I was looking for sorry  Something less than a full head while still looking animal-like.

*curiously goes to fursuit community*


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

i want to do secretively and i have a disability  not very good with artsy stuff so buying is my only option...


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

but surely, if you wanted a sleek fursuit. most (if not all) fursuit makers require a duck tape dummy. just tell them to fit it well to your dummy, then it will look sleek on you


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 29, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> Hey there, I've been curious about something for a loooongggg time now, and I figured if anywhere, it would be here that someone woud know or have an opinion or idea.
> 
> I'm a thin sort of person (I got lucky, no haters D: I eat like a cow rolflmao), it's just a part of who I am as well as what I find attractive (at least, in females. Boys are a whole different matter). I motly wear fitted clothing, and really stay away from baggy stuff. Now, I LOOVEE the idea of fursuiting, as dressing up as a beauttiful fur and running around without anyone know who you really are.
> Now, here's the problem:
> ...



I know exactly what you mean. I had this thought as well, and mentioned it on another furry forum. But yeah, the main thing is getting the material on a thin enough layer that it looks like it's sitting on the actual skin. And that pic of the form-fitting one is good, but the material looks too unnatural and carpet-like. The main problem other than the realism in the fur is elasticity. Otherwise it won't conform to your shape. So you have to mount the fur on some very stretchy base fabric. And another problem is applying bits in the small detailed areas, like around the eyes. I wouldn't want a fake head. Fake muzzle, though. There's lots of issues with doing this sort of thing, so I'm just going to do my research on this and see what I come up with. If you're still around the site after I make some progress on the project then I'll be glad to update you. As it is, I'm going over to a few fabric shops today to check out fabric options. 

Say, would anyone know of any links to online retailers who sell very realistic fake fur, 1/2 inch to 1 inch long?


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

how would i make this dummy?


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

> If you're still around the site after I make some progress on the project then I'll be glad to update you. As it is, I'm going over to a few fabric shops today to check out fabric options.


I would be terribly interested, hope I stuck around long enough, hehe.
+1 to the elasticity comment. So, then a star trek uniform, or a long leotard-like boy suit kinda thing. But m concern with that is for when you stretch... I don't even know what that would do to the fur overtop of it XD Glue would just pop it off and sewing might tear it.

I'm interested as well in making my own. I can't sew worth a flying eff but I'm crafty,haha.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 29, 2009)

You could just take a wet suit that divers use. Then attach the fur to that. I don't know about the head though.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

you could cut the head off that is a much easier idea...  wouldnt it have to be like stiff though?


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> Beef Jerkey definitely has a nice fitting suit, no baggage! Thank you for the link!
> 
> I love the idea, good way to set up a hinged jaw. But no, that's not what I was looking for sorry  Something less than a full head while still looking animal-like.
> 
> *curiously goes to fursuit community*



There is a fursuit "head" that is really just a mask with a moving jaw. The user uses their real hair since it only covers her face and such. I can't remember who made it or what it's called, but I know it's somewhere on the fursuit community.



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Say, would anyone know of any links to online retailers who sell very realistic fake fur, 1/2 inch to 1 inch long?


I recommend http://www.distinctivefabric.com/ . Their fur patterns aren't really realistic, but if you can airbrush or want to try, I think it could work. Plus you can get 5 free swatches from them. (I'm someone who NEEDS swatches before ordering) 
I don't really know of any super realistic fake fur makers, besides ones that cost 100s per yard (see: Prefurs). x~x 

Also, check out Fursuit community's link list, just scroll down.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

i so want the suit but cant afford could i get a head with hingable jaw tail and paws both feet and hands for about Â£120 roughly $250 oh and i know i cant spell


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 29, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> There is a fursuit "head" that is really just a mask with a moving jaw. The user uses their real hair since it only covers her face and such. I can't remember who made it or what it's called, but I know it's somewhere on the fursuit community.


 
I have a head like that. You can check out a few pictures of it in my signature.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

oh forgot to ask does anyone know where i can get these pieces?


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> There should just be a school where the uniform is a fursuit of teh person's choice.



Well, not to be pickey, but that would be a dress code because a uniform is when everyone wears something identical .... 



umm ... to answer your question ... Could you use a wetsuit and use some kind of epoxy to stick some stretch fur fabric to it?


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a suggestion for your mask dilemma. I think you might like to look into NorthFur- they deal with a more realistic/natural look through the use of prosthetics and such.
http://www.northfur.ca/personal.html
http://www.northfur.ca/masks.html
http://www.northfur.ca/gallery/makeup/konflit_dramatik/


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I have a suggestion for your mask dilemma. I think you might like to look into NorthFur- they deal with a more realistic/natural look through the use of prosthetics and such.
> http://www.northfur.ca/personal.html
> http://www.northfur.ca/masks.html
> http://www.northfur.ca/gallery/makeup/konflit_dramatik/



dfsamkfljsad

I am sorry but those freak me out like you don't know what. :CC


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> dfsamkfljsad
> 
> I am sorry but those freak me out like you don't know what. :CC



Me too, I was just seeing if it helped the op any.

And if that bothers you, you'll have nightmares from this guy: http://www.youtube.com/user/AlexKovas


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Me too, I was just seeing if it helped the op any.
> 
> And if that bothers you, you'll have nightmares from this guy: http://www.youtube.com/user/AlexKovas



I um. :c

I WANT to like it, I really do. I mean, I do love some kinda buff guys (though most of his muscles look super airbrushed like woah). But this is just...... *D:*


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> I um. :c
> 
> I WANT to like it, I really do. I mean, I do love some kinda buff guys (though most of his muscles look super airbrushed like woah). But this is just...... *D:*




It's like watching shock videos or something. You just kinda stare...


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I have a suggestion for your mask dilemma. I think you might like to look into NorthFur- they deal with a more realistic/natural look through the use of prosthetics and such.
> http://www.northfur.ca/personal.html
> http://www.northfur.ca/masks.html
> http://www.northfur.ca/gallery/makeup/konflit_dramatik/


 Those are amazing!


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Me too, I was just seeing if it helped the op any.
> 
> And if that bothers you, you'll have nightmares from this guy: http://www.youtube.com/user/AlexKovas


 Damn he's so hot! Not that's what I'm talking about: Non-cartoony fursuits!


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

i dont want it cartoony but thats to skin tight


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

kitedj said:


> i dont want it cartoony but thats to skin tight



Yeah, it is @_@ Mostly I was interested in the face stylings.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 30, 2009)

Went to a fabric shop yesterday. Saw a couple of fur types I liked. They'd be good for the main body, but not so much for the detailed areas. Also, some of them have a better backing than others. Some of them have some stretch, or give and take. So now I've just got to source a bottom layer, figure out how to do the face stuff, and LEARN HOW TO FUCKING SEW. And as for the problem with making the face stuff realistic, the problem is uniform hair distribution. If you use manufactured fur on most of a suit, it looks fine. But when it comes to areas like the face, it's harder because the length and arrangement of fur would be expected to be different. Here's an example:







See the difference in length between the fur at the end of the muzzle and the bridge of the nose? And the way the hairs are pointed in different areas? It's really hard to get that gradient right while using premade fur, let alone trying to paste it over a human face covered by a fake muzzle. If someone had great ability in craftsmanship, I would advise doing it themseves inch by inch, but I don't have the skill to make the thing hair by hair.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah i see what you mean but i would go for a fur suit that is close to the skin but not quite how much would it cost?


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a bit of a dunce.. I know OP is me but what does it stand for? XD

Ehh.. for the fac, I guess you'd really just have to use long fur to start with, stick it all on, and then careeffuullyy trim like like a hairdreser.
Or maybe even get someone who's studying hair-cutting to help? I mean.. of all people, they could do it well. *pats layered haircut*

InuAkiko - hey, I've seen those for, forgot about them! But yeah.. those are creepy D: Except for the last tiger one, it's not too bad. 
I do want fur on mah face however, and pretty much any makeup is a no (...sensitive skin). It's definitely closer to what I'm thinking of than a a full furr-head though, thanks for brining it up! I wonder... if there's a way to maybe continue the idea of a wet suit, and get one of those elastic balclava masks (seen in a tut posted earlier) and attach something like that prosthetic stuff to it?
But I don't know how to work with that stuff >.< Sculpey I do, but that sounds heavy. 
For shaping I'm not too worried about anything except making my nose/upper lip area more feline, I wouldn't worry about the eyes.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> I'm a bit of a dunce.. I know OP is me but what does it stand for? XD
> 
> Ehh.. for the fac, I guess you'd really just have to use long fur to start with, stick it all on, and then careeffuullyy trim like like a hairdreser.
> Or maybe even get someone who's studying hair-cutting to help? I mean.. of all people, they could do it well. *pats layered haircut*
> ...



again though the wetsuit is a problem it would have to be stiff if u wanted a profesional to make a suit out of it say you used it like a duct tape dummy but meh im babbling on now


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 30, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> I'm a bit of a dunce.. I know OP is me but what does it stand for? XD


I'm still figuring that out. I tried once to get a straight answer about that but failed. I just interpret it as meaning "opening poster".



Silkstone said:


> Ehh.. for the fac, I guess you'd really just have to use long fur to start with, stick it all on, and then careeffuullyy trim like like a hairdreser.


Could work, but wouldn't be as good as doing it another way. And the fur might look different if you cut some length off. But give it a try if you want. I'm just not going to try that. 



Silkstone said:


> I do want fur on mah face however, and pretty much any makeup is a no (...sensitive skin). It's definitely closer to what I'm thinking of than a a full furr-head though, thanks for brining it up! I wonder... if there's a way to maybe continue the idea of a wet suit, and get one of those elastic balclava masks (seen in a tut posted earlier) and attach something like that prosthetic stuff to it?



Personally, I think a wet suit is too thick to look like the fur's on skin. And also, wouldn't it be very hot, and make you sweat your fur into being soaked?


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 30, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> I'm a bit of a dunce.. I know OP is me but what does it stand for? XD


Original Poster
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=OP

Edit: On topic:
Someone on this board posted awhile ago about different materials, and began talking about a more expensive fur fabric that was also could be stretched, anyone know more about that?


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, thank you!  That makes sense. *headesk*

Stretchable fur fabric sounds like it would cost a looootttt :X And not very sturdy either. But if anyone does know where it is I'd lov to see it 

Yeah a wetsuit might get really hot :* So the full-body leotard it is.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 31, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> I'm a bit of a dunce.. I know OP is me but what does it stand for? XD
> 
> Ehh.. for the fac, I guess you'd really just have to use long fur to start with, stick it all on, and then careeffuullyy trim like like a hairdreser.
> Or maybe even get someone who's studying hair-cutting to help? I mean.. of all people, they could do it well. *pats layered haircut*
> ...



I'm going to start a new thread about fur applied directly to the face skin, because, as has been seen before in here, people might just be thinking of tight fursuits with normal heads.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 1, 2009)

Well this guy has the right idea. Ask him.
http://www.youtube.com/user/LorianaVixen


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, it's pretty good, but the head still doesn't look like what I was thinking of. I think I'll just try to solve the problem in sections. I'll try making a partial that I don't wear out of the house, to deal with getting the fit right, and if that works well, then maybe I'll be able to use it with the headpieces when I finish them.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 1, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Well, it's pretty good, but the head still doesn't look like what I was thinking of. I think I'll just try to solve the problem in sections. I'll try making a partial that I don't wear out of the house, to deal with getting the fit right, and if that works well, then maybe I'll be able to use it with the headpieces when I finish them.



Ok, cool. Good luck man.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 1, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> Hey there, I've been curious about something for a loooongggg time now, and I figured if anywhere, it would be here that someone woud know or have an opinion or idea.
> 
> blah blah blah...yadda yadda yadda..



I was very picky as well. I like fursuits made like electropaw's. My fursuit will be from http://onefurall.com. all of their suits are made extremely well and very elaborate.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 1, 2009)

I prefer the kind of cartoony suits that are about like bigger then sleek. Sleek fursyitts are kind of scary to me lol


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 2, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I prefer the kind of cartoony suits that are about like bigger then sleek. Sleek fursyitts are kind of scary to me lol



Um, okay. Why? Is it because that close to real, it gets a little scary? If that's the case, it reminds me of why I get freaked out by this pic:







And would actual biologically modified anthro people freak you out?

But, just personal preference, I guess. I can't relate to the cartoony ones on a personal level.

And since it seems like no-one else is making realistic fur prosthetics instead of a fake head with its own mantle, if I get it working then maybe I'll get into making them for others. They'll have to do the molding of their head themselves and send it in(the mold, not their head), but if I can get the sizing thing worked out, could I shill on here? 

I noticed that's more accepted here than other places, likely because the stuff we like as a subculture isn't catered to by major commercial interests, hence lots of people producing their own furry cultural products, and thus including them in their sig or some other thing. It's kind of cool.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 2, 2009)

HOLY BALLS!!!!!!! Damn that looks so fucking real. I'd pay anything to have a fursuit head like that. lol


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Aug 2, 2009)

i belive this is what you want 

http://www.clockworkcreature.com/


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow. That is good. But I'd still prefer blending the new face with my own features, for the added expressiveness. But I would actually consider buying one of those heads.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2009)

At least one suiter of note uses a zentai suit over padding as a basis for his character--Roxikat. They are sold on eBay and available in different colors. Roxi's first manifestation involved a pink footy pajama suit and a lot of safety pins to take in the slack. Roxikat has presently upgraded to the point that little of the zentai suit actually shows due to the padding and clothing.

A tutorial for a duct tape dummy can be found on the Mixed Candy site. Basically involves a set of pajamas or a sweat suit, duct tape, a good pair of scissors and a trusted friend. Get into the PJs and wrap your limbs and torso with duct tape. Get up, flex, move around, then add more duct tape where the seams popped from you moving around. Carefully cut the PJs off. Now you have a personal pattern for your fursuit.

I also read of someone just taking a one-piece pajama suit in his size and using it as a pattern too.

I've had Clockwork Creatures make a set of paws and a tail for me. Shannon has my highest recommendation.


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 3, 2009)

OH I thought that pic was real at first and was lime OMG WANTS JEALOUS ;_; 

WOW Clockwork's creations are amazingly beautiful and wayyyy more along the lines of what I would want. How beautiful!

Onefurall.com does display a lot clsoer to the body work than most, but still sooooo thick!

Loran's suit is gorrgeeouuusss!! I can't find any info about it though >.<


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 3, 2009)

I just remembered that RabbitInTheMoon has Bridget The Mouse and Minerva Mink characters both using the Zentai body suits instead of faux fur. A dress is worn over the body suit. The effect is quite good.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 3, 2009)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> I just remembered that RabbitInTheMoon has Bridget The Mouse and Minerva Mink characters both using the Zentai body suits instead of faux fur. A dress id worn over the body suit. The effect is quite good.



Yeah, that's kind of what I meant, if you mean this.

Like that, but with fur. And do you have links to pics of these fursuits you mentioned?

Edit: Googled the rabbit in the moon thing. Site showed up, but when I clicked on the link for the gallery, it just went blank.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe get a half/partial suit done?
I like those better, anyways.

The ones where you wear your normal clothes, but you have the head, feet, and paws all furry. That way you can look your normal body type, but just look like a fur in some clothing. ;D


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 4, 2009)

tox-foxx said:


> Maybe get a half/partial suit done?
> I like those better, anyways.
> 
> The ones where you wear your normal clothes, but you have the head, feet, and paws all furry. That way you can look your normal body type, but just look like a fur in some clothing. ;D



No, I'd like to go all the way. Particularly since my fursona's female, and I want to go around as her. It would just seem really weird if it was only paws and a tail. Plus, I'd want to look something like an actual anthro, and I don't think it's realistic to think that they'd have paws instead of hands. No, I'll do the whole thing. Plus, another user gave me some good advice for the face-part on another thread. Also, there may be a market for super-realistic suits like this, so if I can make mine, maybe I can make some cheese off them.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 4, 2009)

tox-foxx said:


> Maybe get a half/partial suit done?
> I like those better, anyways.
> 
> The ones where you wear your normal clothes, but you have the head, feet, and paws all furry. That way you can look your normal body type, but just look like a fur in some clothing. ;D


 
That is what I have. You still have pockets you can access for your ID and keys if you have no spotter to carry them for you. A bit cooler to wear than a full suit. Less pricey as well. You can also shift your attire to suit any given theme.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 4, 2009)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> That is what I have. You still have pockets you can access for your ID and keys if you have no spotter to carry them for you. A bit cooler to wear than a full suit. Less pricey as well. You can also shift your attire to suit any given theme.



Um, what about clothes? :?

Honestly, I can't see the appeal of a naked suit. So you wear partials, then?


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 5, 2009)

Dude, they make them.
You just have t specify when your getting a suit made.

ones like these perhaps?
http://mixedcandymascots.com/gallery/d/3015-1/sabertiger.jpg
http://mixedcandymascots.com/gallery/d/3005-1/5.jpg
http://xs127.xs.to/xs127/08225/sl701041181.jpg
http://mixedcandymascots.com/gallery/d/4423-2/1.jpg


----------



## Moddex (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm thinking something with under armor or some type of body spandex and specially sewing in some thing, elastic fur material to the surface or something. Hmm, curious thing then comes as where to find such material. If one could find such material, it would be possible to even texture the direction which the fur runs on a suit to approximate which way it runs on the body of the actual animal characterized.

(I'm sure shortly after this aggravatingly long post, someone will present just such a material provider.)

The head's a tricky thing too of course. Dunno how to approach that in a way no one else has yet. One thing that I notice in many fursuits is the size of the head being unnaturally large (not to be confused for disproportionate.) I have seen good heads though that are of normal size. Always was fascinated with the mechanics people designed on the eyes and ears motion.

As for a tail... Hm, that's once again one of those tricky elements to get right or it looks basically like a multicolored stuffed kidney with fuzz.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 5, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> i belive this is what you want
> 
> http://www.clockworkcreature.com/



OH, MY GUSHOUSEKAI!!  That's the kind of fursuit I want!  I even saw two of the characters made by this company at Anthrocon this year.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Aug 5, 2009)

Gushousekai195 said:


> OH, MY GUSHOUSEKAI!!  That's the kind of fursuit I want!  I even saw two of the characters made by this company at Anthrocon this year.



yep i plan on getting a suit made by them when i get enough money.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Aug 6, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Mostly copypasta from Xeric's question about fursuits.
> 
> I guess you're wanting something like this. They're not too uncommon, and I know several fursuiters can make them. Beetlecat has a tutorial on how to make them, but it seems to be down at the moment. The idea is pretty simple though. You just make a duct-tape-dummy of yourself, buy a pattern of a form-fitting outfit (she used the example of a star-trek uniform costume), and then do a bit o' sewing with your fur.



That's impressive!

I'm definitely more inclined to fursuits (would they be considered fursuits though?  no fur really) like the leotard costumes they had for the musical CATS.  i REALLY love the artistic quality of their design.


----------



## Superfoxy (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay, I got a new thought about my fursuit project. Haven't really done any more research, but I had this thought a few days ago. It occured to me that the only option for very good realism would be setting individual hairs in, difficult as that would be. Could just be in the detailed areas and use regular synthetic for the rest though. So, unless I were to use actual fur, which I wouldn't simply because of the inevitable bawwwing from other furries, the only option would be from another source. So, I came up with the idea of dog hair. It's canid hair, so it's like fox hair roughly. The main issue is getting the right straightness, thickness, and coluor. The third could be taken care of by immersion in dye, but the other two would be very important. 

There are two sources me or someone else interested in a similar project could go to: 

1) A dog grooming shop. This might present some difficulty because there would be many types of hair mixed together. I could ask the operators to try to seperate out suitable hair and keep it neat apart from the rest, but I'd probebly have to pay them for that. Could still be worth it in the long run, though. 

2) Individual pet owners. I might have to pay even more for the hair unless I knew them personally due to the strangeness of the request, though.

And after that's done, there's the issue of preparation. I would have to use a magnifying glass and very fine tweezers to seperate the hair, mainly to get out the hairs with tips still. That is, if there were even hairs long enough in the first place. Worst case scenario: there's only short ones or sections available, in which case I could still use them for fine detail in areas or for blending with the other stuff. Hair with the tips looks different from hair with the end cut somewhat. The difference is subtle, but it's there. 

And then I'd need to dye it if necessary.

The last part would be attaching it to the backing hair by hair. Still need to find out how to do that. But it's mainly an issue of picking the right glue and getting good at fine detail.

So, just thought I'd put that out there for everyone. It's kind of an odd thing, but maybe it can work.

I may start my own thread about my fursuit, but as a certain Neimoidian said, "No need to report that until we have something to report."


----------

